# My beautiful Zoe died today



## zoe (Feb 13, 2012)

Zoe came into my life 9 years ago as a 7week old bunny. She selected me to be her human and so she came home with me. She was a beautiful white rabbit with calico markings and big brown soulful eyes. Her feistiness, intelligence and loving disposition will be sorely missed for as long as I live. Never have I met such a beutiful soul until Zoe. My grief is overwhelming. She will always hold a special place in my heart and soul. May GOD bless your soul.


----------



## CCWelch (Feb 13, 2012)

Binky Free Zoe! 
I am so sorry for your loss, it is so hard to lose one that was with you for so long.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. You were blessed with 9 years to love her and be loved. Remember her with love and smiles through the tears. She is at the bridge and will wait for you. It is never, never enough time.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 13, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for the lose of your Beautiful Zoe. 

K


----------



## JimD (Feb 13, 2012)

ray:


----------



## larryng (Feb 13, 2012)

Omg!!!! My heartfelt condolences


----------



## larryng (Feb 13, 2012)

Omg!!!! My heartfelt condolences

Please come back here often and tell us more about your precious Zoe.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 13, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Binky free little girl.


----------



## critterchic (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am still so lost from lossing my dog last summer I went to this site and ordered a bracelet with an urn so I can keep her with me. They also have urns that you can put hair in.

http://www.perfectmemorials.com/pet-memorials-c-396.html


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear your Zoe passed to the bridge:feelbetter:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet Zoe. ray:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Zoe. Its never easier to lose a furry friend. ray::feelbetter::hug2:


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 14, 2012)

She was happy & knew she was loved.


----------



## MILU (Feb 14, 2012)

Tears in my eyes for your bunny.. Rest in Peace, dear Zoe, you make heaven a better place!!!ray:ray::rip::rainbow::cry4::cry1::rose:urplepansy::hearts:


----------

